# I Don't Believe You...



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The Home Depot Guy Said It Would Work. 

I don't know what the second trap was for...maybe a vent? :laughing:


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Biz you must not understand plumbing. If the Depot guy said it would work than it must be true. At least thats what my cusomers tell me.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

It must have been a his and hers before the divorce


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

What were they thinking with all the glass, when you see that horrible mess under it? WOW


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I like the upside down angle valves.......thumbs up!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

The second trap is the toothbrush holder.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

its a double trap


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This was a job from quite a while back.

I think the extra trap was the original. We installed the AAV version so the sink would drain.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Why would anyone install a expensive glass fixture like that with all that garbage coming out of the floor.

No offense Biz, I know you were making it work and had no option to make it look better. 

Whoever installed the fixture originally should have advised the customer against it. You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> Why would anyone install a expensive glass fixture like that with all that garbage coming out of the floor. No offense Biz, I know you were making it work and had no option to make it look better. Whoever installed the fixture originally should have advised the customer against it. You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig.


I agree 100%. 

But it had already been in place before we were ever called. Too late in the game to start opening walls.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How did the AAV version make the sink drain? 

The old s-trap version have a clog?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> How did the AAV version make the sink drain? The old s-trap version have a clog?


 Beats me. I'm just a plumber, not a country doctor on a star ship. :laughing: Maybe something to do with air. 

I really don't remember the details. Just came across the old pic.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Beats me. I'm just a plumber, not a country doctor on a starship


You forgot to say "Dammit Jim!"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> Why would anyone install a expensive glass fixture like that with all that garbage coming out of the floor.
> 
> No offense Biz, I know you were making it work and had no option to make it look better.
> 
> Whoever installed the fixture originally should have advised the customer against it. You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig.


T

That is just an incomplete job...not finished yet

I am sure that the home depot guy was going to sell them some matching paint to go over the white pvc pipe with when the work was completed...

if you just paint the pvc to match the walls, it wont stand out like a sore thumb through the clear glass top...

or you could simply paint the bottom of the glass with black or whatever color you would want to look at so you dont see the pipes.... 

I am sure they just could not decide which one to paint 
the pipe or the glass bottom:thumbsup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Change it all out to copper and use the second drain for a loop vent. That would make it look good.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> But it had already been in place before we were ever called. Too late in the game to start opening walls.


IMO, never too late to open a wall........


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Change it all out to copper and use the second drain for a loop vent. That would make it look good.


That is a great idea , as soon as I read your post it makes perfect sense with the situation. I don't know about copper but definitely paint that **** to match the walls.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumb26 said:


> IMO, never too late to open a wall........


Most HO would disagree.

Edit: For the record I agree with you but unfortunately in service we can't just do whatever we see fit, it's not our house. And some of us don't have the luxury of turning down work whenever a client doesn't want the work done exactly how we recommend. My two cents.....


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Vessels are becoming more popular here but thankfully not too much. Rarely do they look good because of low quality accessories. 

You could have dressed it up with a little silver tape, or maybe spray paint. :laughing:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Christmas is coming. I'm thinking candy striping and tinsel


----------

